# Cyst??



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

anyone ever dealt with a large cyst before??

Nytro has a "thing" on his side that is about a two inch in diameter underfilled water balloon. no sore or missing fur and it is just under the skin right at the end of his rib cage.
i noticed it yesterday, will make an appointment for this coming week to see the vet. but what the heck is this thing?? anyone ever seen or dealt with something like this??
it isn't bothering him at all, no pain and like i say no hair lose like he has been itching. i don't know that it is a cyst but that was the only thing i could think of that it might be.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be a cyst, hematoma, or a fatty tumor. A cyst can appear from "nowhere" meaning you don't see a cut or any sign of an injury. It could be as small as a pin prick that caused the cyst. Your vet will aspirate it to find out if it is filled with blood (then it would be a hematoma), puss (cyst), or cells (tumor). Then they can tell you what the proper treatment will be. It is something that need to be looked at by the vet unless you knew what you are doing. Cyst or hematoma can be treated from home but again people who have experience with such things not a novice.

So I guess it is a Cyst, Hematoma, or fatty tumor ( not necessarily a bad thing very easy to remove most of the time.) good luck let us know what the vet says!

Cyst
Cysts in dogs and cats, vet-approved pet health information -- WebVet

Hematoma
means filled with blood, normally you see them on the ears of dogs but I have seen them on other parts of the body.

Fatty Tumor
Veterinary Q & A - Lipomas (fatty tumors) in Dogs and Cats


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

what ever it is it doesnt sound good and needs to be checked out by a vet. like now, it could easily be cancerous and the sooner you get it figured out the sooner you can start treating it for what it is.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

a quick update....

Nytro went in monday afternoon... it is a seroma.
it is similar to a hematoma the difference being that it is mostly the "liquid" or "serum" part of the blood and not actually blood.
she aspirated it to be sure and showed me, i am interested in this kind of stuff so it was very interesting.
even though she drained it it did come back just as she said. she told us just to watch it for infection and that it should heal up and go away on it's own within a week or two.
it was likely caused by a good bump or pinch while he was playing with the other dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

good news thanks for the update.
I was close! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Can dogs get bad reactions to certain bug bites? About a week ago Chino had a little lump on his back and it was pretty hard, kinda like one of those big pimples.. Anyway, I just kept it clean and it is gone now. Weird huh? Something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Can dogs get bad reactions to certain bug bites? About a week ago Chino had a little lump on his back and it was pretty hard, kinda like one of those big pimples.. Anyway, I just kept it clean and it is gone now. Weird huh? Something I should be concerned about?


yes they can. some dogs are allergic to bee's like us, as well as spiders. i guess it all depends on the dog. i wouldnt worry too much about it unless it comes back.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You guys are so funny!!! I see people on here get excited over a bump on a dog all the time! lol 
Riot is living with a hive break out and is itching all the time..... If she could keep herself out of the back irrigation ditch and out of the weeds she would not itch! So she gets baby benadryl and swat on the butt, lol (no swat I was jk) I love seeing people take such good care of their dogs but the, my dog has a rash, threads crack me up! Ya all are sooo cute!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> You guys are so funny!!! I see people on here get excited over a bump on a dog all the time! lol
> Riot is living with a hive break out and is itching all the time..... If she could keep herself out of the back irrigation ditch and out of the weeds she would not itch! So she gets baby benadryl and swat on the butt, lol (no swat I was jk) I love seeing people take such good care of their dogs but the, my dog has a rash, threads crack me up! Ya all are sooo cute!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

